# 16v turbo intake manifold



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

Just thought I would show you all some pics of the manifold im making for "Killa". I should have it done by the end of the week. I will post more pics when it is done. Enjoy.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

BLING!! BLING!!, Only the finest parts for the finest motor.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (killa)*

Another quality Zornig piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would want one if i could afford it


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

looks good.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*

i see that blasting booth has been seeing some work!
nice job as always jim!
lucky 16vers get space between runners to have nice big stacks, unlike aba heads!


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

very nice, i'm having one built right now that looks just like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (xXx TURBO)*

Looks nice, I can't wait to get my 8v manifold!!!


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

looks real good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

I'll reserve my right to be jelous until paul breaks out of the 16s with his combo


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

Wow.
That is soooooooooo nice.


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (Agtronic)*

zornig i got a question.
will these be availeble to the public like your exhaust manifold or they'll be special order only ?
any estimate price on these ?
thanks


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_I'll reserve my right to be jelous until paul breaks out of the 16s with his combo










I ran 13's on street tires and cis my only time at the track beotch


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (killa)*

Looks awesome where do you buy those velocity stacks?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
I ran 13's on street tires and cis my only time at the track beotch









You think a built motor and slicks are gonna be faster? I call BS.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
You think a built motor and slicks are gonna be faster? I call BS.









who got a built motor?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
who got a built motor?









Uh oh. Gonna re-ring and bearing it or just run as is?


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (need_a_VR6)*

I think we need to find a source for 16v intake flanges


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (130_R)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (hotshotz16v)*

hotshotz16v>> they will be avalible soon and the price is going to be around 800 for what you see. The stacks are from TMW induction.


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

How important are the velocity stacks? I have never heard the theory/math behind these...
Secondly, how are you mounting the TB? Id LOVE to see pics of THAT!


----------



## BubbleBLOCK (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_How important are the velocity stacks? I have never heard the theory/math behind these...
Secondly, how are you mounting the TB? Id LOVE to see pics of THAT!

as would I... also what is the concept behind an intake like this? Basically, why? I am very new to the forced induction scene and am trying to acquire as much knowledge as I can. Looks like great work, and from the NA scene an intake like this would be to compliment a non-CisE motor and shortening the fuel/air mixture for more direct injection yada yada. One that would be running a rail. 
Gimme some details please...
beautiful work btw! looks great!


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (BubbleBLOCK)*

Essentially, it is for lower torque figures and higher hp...where long runners will aid torque, short runners will aid top end...
plus, with a bigger overall plenum, it is going to be able to flow more air/fuel anyway...


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (cnbrown)*

Im still convinced on the whole short runner manifold.For the life of me i cannot understand the logic in putting velocity stacks on a turbo engine.Maybe if i saw some dyno charts showing before and after.Looks like a real nice manifold though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Im still convinced on the whole short runner manifold.For the life of me i cannot understand the logic in putting velocity stacks on a turbo engine.Maybe if i saw some dyno charts showing before and after.Looks like a real nice manifold though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
honestly, they "look"nice, i am working on my 2 aba ones today, i just grind the baseplate/runner so it has a smooth transition, but maybe one day i will get bored (liek i always do) and make myself a new one with them to see the diff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looking good zornig


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (D Wiz)*

Anything that makes it easier for the air to get in is going to be better. boost or no boost.


----------



## BubbleBLOCK (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

is that just a lower half of a 16v manifold? If so 40, 42, 50mm? I am assuming you'd be using the 50 since your object is to flow - right?
Thanks


----------



## kevinrocco (Feb 12, 2002)

I would like to see a pic of this on the car. Wil the the alt. have to be moved?


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (BubbleBLOCK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubbleBLOCK* »_is that just a lower half of a 16v manifold? If so 40, 42, 50mm? I am assuming you'd be using the 50 since your object is to flow - right?
Thanks

that part of all the manifolds is the same size.


----------



## BubbleBLOCK (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (RavenGTi)*

no it's not...








here's your part numbers for the 50mm 
50mm Lower - 027-133-202-E -or- 027-133-202-F
I can't tell form the pic though...???
EDIT: I just looked at the picture again and think I see what you mean. Yes they are partially the same - in mounting etc., but diameter is still larger for the ports w/ the 50's. 


_Modified by BubbleBLOCK at 1:48 AM 10-5-2003_


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (BubbleBLOCK)*

hey zornig...will this intake clear a G60 or lysholm??? it won't by the looks of it.
also, are the provisions for mounting the fuel rail still intact??? 


_Modified by MA_XXX at 7:18 PM 10-4-2003_


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (BubbleBLOCK)*

for about 1 or 1.5 inches back from the head (basically the part he used) the ports are the same size. they all use the same gasket to mount to the head.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (RavenGTi)*

bump for some quality work


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

that ish is lookin money


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (Sandlock)*

Its complete.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

Man, that is nice! I love how the logo makes it look like a real finished product.
Very good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

OMG awesome work.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (avw4me)*

i just blew my load......
sorry. 

btw, do these use the stock throttle body? and is it a pain in the arse to move to a different location? i mean to the wires and throttle cable streatch over the engine to were they need to be?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (the4ork)*

I can put the throttle body anywhere. I can make it use any throttle body you could dream of.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i just blew my load......
sorry. 

btw, do these use the stock throttle body? and is it a pain in the arse to move to a different location? i mean to the wires and throttle cable streatch over the engine to were they need to be?

zornig is right, you can use any TB, as far as cable goes, i personally just converted my MK4 2.0T to SDS and drive by cable, since i liek to make things i just took a bike brake cabel and some pinch bots and a housing, and made my own, works so so smooth, just literally cut it to size and youre set, if anything the VR6 cable shoudl reach the front and the mk4 cable looks long as hell too
bump for zornig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







buy his intake manifolds


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (D Wiz)*

Just got back from Zornig's house, the manifold looks better in person than via internet. Now, back to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Paul


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (killa)*

Ahh another beautiful product from Jim! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Paul you lucky bastid!


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (turboit)*

that intake is HOT


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (Schraml MotorSports)*

Time to start saving money, I want that manifold. Great job as usual Jim, Nuff Props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (TURBOPHIL)*

amazing work


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (nimbusgti)*

thanks for all the compliments guys


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

Jim, all of the raw racers around here loved the manifold, once again thanks for the good work.
Paul


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (killa)*

Paul,
Your welcome, thanks for the turbo.
Jim


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

killa, how does the mani feel? what characteristics can you feel that are diff from the stock?


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (jwspin)*

That mani turned out SICK!! Congrats nice work!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

its disgusting how dope that came out








i hope my Vr one comes out minty like that, dope work zornig,


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (jwspin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwspin* »_killa, how does the mani feel? what characteristics can you feel that are diff from the stock?

It's not in the car yet and i wont be dyno a stock manifold vs this one so it'll be hard to compare it to a stock unit, all i can say is that the plenum volume is right and the velocity stacks sure as hell can't hurt the flow, it's nicely polished and the plenum won't be on top of the turbo/exhaust causing it to get heatsoaked faster. Make no mistake, this thing is straight up bling bling. 
Paul


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (killa)*

Manifold looks great. Do you have pics of the finished product from different angles? 
Thanks


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (Adam20v)*

Here is another pic.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

well, ill say that since i got my SDS and i can step on my car now hard, top end is DOPE, and thats without velocity stacks too, 
i just cant imagine zornigs







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_i see that blasting booth has been seeing some work!
nice job as always jim!
lucky 16vers get space between runners to have nice big stacks, unlike aba heads!

It's called CHOICE, not luck. Don't let life just "happen" to you, dude.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (Agtronic)*

i must say, that is an incredibly sweet piece you have there. what material did you use for the cylindrical part, and how did you bend it so nicely?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (GTi Punk)*

how much?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (VW1990CORRADO)*

600$ without stacks
800$ with


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

whats the benifits of the stacks?


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (nimbusgti)*

for the cylindrical part, did u bend it or cut a section out of aluminum piping?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (Agtronic)*

Okay...the more and more I look at this thing...the more and more I want it. I just made it my desktop background. I can't wait to get back to America and use the zorning exhaust manifold(hopefully intake if the financial god allows!)
Jason


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (vdubspeed)*

The stacks smooth out the transition from plenum to the runners. They are also tapered down to increase velocity. The plenum is a tube sectioned.


----------



## GTI_TurboDUDE (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

very nice, hey Zornig, do you do exhuast manifolds as well. if you do ill buy an intake and exhuast manifold from you right away. I almost spent 1,200 on a intake mani from EIP, but urs is far nicer. if you can do both ide like to give you an email and we can discuss things further, again, bump for the clean work


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (GTI_TurboDUDE)*

Shoot me a email and we can talk.
[email protected]


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

Looks really nice! Can't wait to see dyno numbers


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (GTI2lo)*

that peace came out really really sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








big props.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

stop sweatin' my ish....


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (killa)*

if i brought you my car will you do a whole turbo kit for me?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (JettaManDan)*

You're in MD, Jim is not that far away from you whereas im right next to NYC, take your whole car to Jim and you wont be disappointed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (killa)*

Thats a Pizzimp Manifold.... I want one! I got lotta good 16v parts to trade u plus cash







?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (NYCMK3Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCMK3Jetta* »_Thats a Pizzimp Manifold.... I want one! I got lotta good 16v parts to trade u plus cash







?

Do you have a good kidney or liver?


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo intake manifold (zornig)*

Me likes what I see!


----------

